# A kid in a candy store



## jaharris1001 (Oct 14, 2009)

looks more like an "Alien" in a candy store to me


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like a katydid, and it did a job on that flower.  Nice capture.


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 16, 2009)

Great shot.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice lighting you got on the bug....and a great action shot of him (her?) gorging on that sweet stuff! Care to share a bit on your lighting setup and how it works for you?


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 17, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Care to share a bit on your lighting setup and how it works for you?



thanks for the comments guys,,
Derrel, I d be happy to, its a pretty simple setup with a Canon 430ex off camera mounted on a Novoflex flash bracket, the flash is then diffused with a Lumiquest softbox. Its a fairly inexpensive way to get a very good macro lighting setup if you have a speedlite already./ ive been very happy with the results, this gets the flash up over the subject, shinning diffused light down over the siubject, here are a couple pics of my basic setup :mrgreen:


----------



## evie (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this photo! The colors, the crispness, the texture, and the translucence of the bug. I would also suggest upping your contrast a little because I think that would bring out your subject more.


ps- very creative title!


----------

